# Alfa Romeo Busso V6 Engine Bay



## Muskie (May 16, 2011)

Just thought I'd add my recently detailed engine bay. The plenum and coil covers were powder coated in black crinkle and the fuel rails and cam covers in silver. The rest was done with rags and APC - no water as the Alfa electrics would come out in a rash. Chrome inlet pipes came up OK with autosol and elbow grease.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Could eat your dinner of that,very nice. :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

looking great:argie::thumb:


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Love these engines, nice job looks as good as they sound.....bloody awesome


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

looks great


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

nice!


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

brilliant looks amazing.....


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Pure porn


----------



## alfasz649 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nursing!!


----------



## Muskie (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. Just need to get the underneath looking the same now!


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Muskie said:


> Just thought I'd add my recently detailed engine bay. The plenum and coil covers were powder coated in black crinkle and the fuel rails and cam covers in silver. The rest was done with rags and APC - no water as the Alfa electrics would come out in a rash. Chrome inlet pipes came up OK with autosol and elbow grease.


How did you do the black crinkle finish thinking about this on mine?


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Very nice. Best engine range they made. Shame they started using American rubbish, until they brought out the multi-air.
Now all you need is an exhaust from wizrdovoz.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Cobblers mate. We run a Busso V6 in a GT and the Australian based V6 in the Brera at the same time.

One looks better & sounds a bit better, one has more grunt. But both are very good engines.


----------



## Sick_at_Sea (Dec 14, 2013)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Cobblers mate. We run a Busso V6 in a GT and the Australian based V6 in the Brera at the same time.
> 
> One looks better & sounds a bit better, one has more grunt. But both are very good engines.


Both Vauxhall GM's then! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Gorgeous engine, shame most are covered in plastic now. 

Proper engine looking how it should :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Don t show too much engine porn like those , you might be banned . lol

Top job .


----------



## Muskie (May 16, 2011)

Alfa male said:


> How did you do the black crinkle finish thinking about this on mine?


Sorry mate - I haven't been on here in ages. I got mine done at an Alfa specialist in Bedford - Autolusso. I'm sure it's a bog standard finish for anyone who does powdercoating.

Thanks to all for positive comments.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Very clean nice work


----------



## MrC986 (Feb 28, 2013)

I've just done my plenum etc in crackle red....I'll post up a pic shortly - the visual improvement is well worth the effort


----------

